# Looking for women who left their husband



## Miarosco (Sep 24, 2013)

I am married and hav been cheated on by husband for last year. First w my best friend who was living with us and then withn2 other women for sex purposes. Trying to build up courage. I hav many issues


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There are several of us here who have divorced husbands who cheated.


----------



## Miarosco (Sep 24, 2013)

I hav considered but am not ready to. Looking for advice


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, then ask away. Tell us about a your concerns, fears, questions, etc. 

It's my bedtime right now so I'll check back in the morning. But I'm sure between then an now others will come along and give you some support.


----------



## Miarosco (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time. I hav a lot to work on


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Is you will write out the things that you want advice for then I can address them in the morning. 

What kind of support system to do you have? Friends? Family?

Did you work before you married him? Do you have job skills? 

How old are the two of you?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I left my first husband with 3 very young kids in tow. That was in 1994. He went out one evening and came home a day later, when he did I threw everything I could get my hands on at him and took the kids and some clothes and walked out the door and never looked back.

In 2010, when I found out my second husband was cheating, I kicked him out that day.

What exactly are you wanting info on?


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I left my exH... we have a young son together. 

Whatever your circumstances are, you figure it out and make it work -- more so I think when children are involved, because they are depending on you.


----------



## canuckprincess (Mar 22, 2012)

I think woman like hope and elegirl are stronger then a lot of others on these type of forums. So many put up with affair after affair and dday after dday. You two are obviously very strong independent non codependent, hats off to you two and the others that didn't turn a blind eye to what was going on around them. I also left my cheating ex husband but not because he cheated but because he was a mean drunk. Either way I was strong enough to do what needed to be do e and my son was less then two at the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

I was cheated on by my hubby, a man no one would had ever guessed.Change my world of 30 years.

~sammy


----------

